# Can cats poop/pee damage flat roof?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

While it is probably not going to kill the roof, it probably isn't ideal (from several standpoints) either. 

I would neutralize it with some baking soda and see if you can't throw them off the "scent" trail. 

It is mildly acidic but probably not in a volume that would prematurely fail the roof.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The birds have been using those areas for a long time, but the amount you may be getting is a problem. Not that it is dissolving the roof, that is to be determined, but if you do suffer a leak, what it up there will be in your home. A roof leak is bad enough to deal with without it being a sewer. Plus, a repairman might not appreciate it.

I have worked on a roof in the condition you describe, but I have worked in a crawlspace and won't go back there again.

Now, the roof must drain somewhere so time and maybe a hose should improve the current condition. Next, I would build a cat house with a sand box inside for the roof and see if they will adopt it. A similar sand box inside the house may help with the training.

IMO, definitely a habit you want to change.

Bud


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a house in Hawaii for 8 yrs & had cats go on the roof. House was over 20 yrs when bought. Never had a leak even with hurricanes and it was on the wetter side of the island. I guess it's a flat roof or sl. slanted roof problem. Cats like a clean place to go and will also pee to establish territory against each other. They probably think they are defending you and your family. You can't really know all of the cats that go up there unless they are climbing out a window.

Make sure they have a clean litter box and you can eliminate more of your cats' actions. How are they getting up there? Can you trim branches to help keep them off? Or block boards or fences that are near the roof? Mine jumped across a 10 ft drop & up 4 feet fr. a lanai.There is a ketone spray you can use, if it's still sold.

Feed them more to make them too fat to jump! It's more of a young cat problem.:wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cats really dislike Epsom Salts ( Magnesium Sulfate) because it is so bitter. I painted a solution onto my cat's bandage & she left it alone. You might try scattering that, if the alkaline aspect isn't a problem for the roof. We soak in it, & drink it, so it can't be that strong.

If they are outdoor cats, which it sounds like they are, the roof is a safer place for them than the ground.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just hope they don't start trying to bury their mess. LOL


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

In my 29 years of residential roofing I cleaned plenty of raccoon poop off of roofs. Can't say I ever noticed it creating localized problems.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Why don't you just put up a small covered area and a litter box?


----------

